# Benefits for non-resident alien to file?



## Emmylou22 (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm a Brit, my husband is from the US. He is about to catch up with his taxes using the streamlined process.

So far we have filled in all the forms as "married filing separately" simply because I don't want the bother of filling in all my stuff too & I don't feel it's any of their business. Sadly we don't have millions stuffed in the bank anywhere & wouldn't breach any thresholds that I'm aware of.

However, we plan to move to the US & get a mortgage in the next 6 - 18 months. Would it better for our credit rating (and immigration process) if I had a tax return too?

Would it also raise fewer red flags on my husband's return which is very bare - no pension funds / investments etc.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Actually, it shouldn't make any difference as far as a credit history is concerned whether or not you've filed. You're not required to file for any reason, and once you get to the US, you'll get a proper Social Security number and will then probably start filing jointly with your husband anyhow.

Now, getting a mortgage directly on his return to the US may be something of a "challenge" in and of itself. Normally a bank wants a good two years of credit history before they'll consider doing a mortgage for someone newly returned to the US.

The lack of a pension fund or investments is no real problem. Despite all the hype you hear from the States, there are LOADS of folks who don't have them.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Emmylou22 (Feb 17, 2014)

Good point about the social security number - I just want to get the damn things filed now and not wait around for that.

I'm not looking forward to mortgage applications but that will be a while away. Any tips to prepare before we go? Regular payments home?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

On the mortgage front, time is probably the best solution. In the US, the credit rating agencies won't bother with anything "foreign" that you are or aren't paying. You will need to set up a bank account and possibly a credit card which you use (and pay off) regularly for a year or two. That's definitely the best approach to building a credit rating that will allow you to get a mortgage.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Emmylou22 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks - as always - we're doing that already so fingers crossed that helps


----------

